# Cormorant Numbers Decreasing in Michigan, Great Lakes



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The number of cormorant nests in Michigan has been decreasing since population reduction actions were implemented in 2004. Cormorants, which were increasing in numbers throughout the 1980s and 1990s, have been blamed for declining sport fisheries in a number of areas.

More...


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

We still have a bunch here on Lake Erie. If I had a nickel for every cormorant that I blew a goose call at !!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

There is about 2,000 on brest bay right now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Have seen more than ever this year. When you see a line of them from West Sister all the way into michigan waters there is way too many. Detroit river is chock full of them too. They need to take them off the endangered list. It's like protecting a turd. The only good one is a DEAD one.


----------

